# Battery Selector Switch



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

I am using two 12V deep cycle batteries.

If I install battery selector switch, can I use the switch to break the negative supply since the switch will be mounted near to the exposed frame of the trailer?
I think this would be the safest for the battery and I don't see how it could cause a problem, do any of you know of any reason the switch must be on the positive connection?


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

That's the way I did it on our first trailer, and how I plan on doing it on our new one. I like breaking the ground rather than the positive lead because a short will only complete the circuit, it won't cause a fire!
I'm using one of these:

West Marine

Kevin P.


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks Kevin, that is the same switch I purchased. I'm glad to know it will work okay.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

I've been looking for a switch like that too-thanks Kevin for the link.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I have to ask a silly question, why bother? I have been drying camping for a week straight and have 2, 12volt deep cycle batteries hooked together. I had no real issue at all. I read at night and kept the outside light on as well so we could play board games.

I only thing I noticed was that during last day my lights dimmed as the water pumped kicked in. The furnace also would not keep running. All I did is plug the trailer into my truck for approx. 2hrs. Everything worked without and problems. (The truck was not running during the 2hrs)

After 7 days I think I could easily go 10-12 with some energy management and plugging the TT into the TV for a couple hours every so often.

What would be the advantage??? I have a boat and understand the reason for the selector switch. You always have to ensure that you have enough power to start the boat when you are not hooked to shore power.

Thor


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Thor said:


> Hi
> 
> I have to ask a silly question, why bother?


I store my trailer in a BIG storage yard, and I'd like to cut all power so the exterior lights and jack are disabled. Also, I have 2 smallish 6v and 1 12v, and I'd like to select between those two banks- basicly to keep the 12v as a reserve on long dry camps.

Kevin P.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm with THOR.

Why bother?

I had my dealer throw in a two battery 12volt (deep cycle) set-up as part of my due bill for good reason. I intend to use them as they are set up and I imagine with some piggy backing to the TV on occasion, that I also could get a couple weeks of dry camping in.


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

My dealer suggested disconnecting the batteries in long periods of storage and reconnect for charging every month or so. A battery disconnect seemed to be a more convenient way to do this and the selector switch for the same price as the single disconnect seemed to be a logical choice. I can disconnect from the unit and Isolate the two batteries at the same time without removing the cables. If one battery has a problem or fails during storage it would not impact the second. This is my first TT, so I take it this is not a common application for a TT.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks

I never thought of using it as a disconnect as well. Being the same price it makes sense.

Storage between camping trips. What is consider to a long period of time? The only consideration I had regarding batteries was to bring them into the house during the winter months and charge them every so often. During the camping season I plug the trailer in a couple days before I go and then leave it until the next time. So far I have manged to use the TT every other weekend.

Thor


----------

